# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Tester si un port est bloqu via Dos

## justgreat

Bonjour,

Je voudrai savoir comment faire pour tester si un port spcifique est bloqu ou pas? Je prcise que je voudrais un *moyen via dos* et non pas un "port scanner" ou un "online scanner " .


Merci d'avance pour vos rponses!

----------


## justgreat

En fait, je veux tester si le proxy de la socit o je travaille bloque ou pas le port utilis par le utlra VNC  savoir le 5800 , mais je ne veux pas installer des logiciels(scanners) sur l'ordinateur de la socit et j'ai essay avec les onlines scanners mais ils n'arrivent pas  faire le test car je suis derrire un proxy, ainsi je veux une solution via dos pour tester si le port 5800 ou 5900 sont bloqus ou pas. S'ils sont bloqus a ne sert  rien d'installer le VNC chez moi.

----------


## LaChips

Pourquoi tu n'essayes pas tout simplement d'installer VNC et de tester si ca fonctionne ou non?

----------


## scualm

essaie la commande



```
portqry
```

----------


## LaChips

> essaie la commande
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> portqry
> ```


J'ai pas cette commande moi
...

----------


## scualm

ici http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en

et la http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832919

----------


## justgreat

> Pourquoi tu n'essayes pas tout simplement d'installer VNC et de tester si ca fonctionne ou non?


Je suis au travail l, je veux tester si le port est ouvert alors quand je rentre chez moi j'installe le VNC , si c'est bloqu , a ne sert  rien de l'installer!
c'est pour a que j'ai voulu me renseigner avant d'y aller, je sais que je peux faire un test, comme tu dis mais je me suis dis pourquoi ne pas me renseigner sur ce forum s'il y a une commande pour savoir en avance si a va marcher ou pas.

----------


## justgreat

> ici http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en
> 
> et la http://support.microsoft.com/kb/832919



Merci pour ta rponse et les liens que t'as mentionn, mais je ne veux pas installer un porte scanner sur le pc du boulot c'est pour a que j'ai demand comment le faire via dos, ou un moyen sans installer des logiciels.

----------


## Lethal

netcat est un petit programme en console qui peut faire  la fois client et serveur.

Il suffit que tu le lance en mode serveur a ton boulot, et en mode client chez toi


http://www.kachouri.com/tuto/tuto-42...du-reseau.html

PS: ca ne s'installe pas c'est juste un excutable

----------


## _solo

*telnet* ton_ip:5800 si ca repond pas ou te sort un time*.* (msg variable) c'est que rien ne repond sur ce port la .

----------


## 5m0k3

> En fait, je veux tester si le proxy de la socit o je travaille bloque ou pas le port utilis par le utlra VNC  savoir le 5800 , mais je ne veux pas installer des logiciels(scanners) sur l'ordinateur de la socit et j'ai essay avec les onlines scanners mais ils n'arrivent pas  faire le test car je suis derrire un proxy, ainsi je veux une solution via dos pour tester si le port 5800 ou 5900 sont bloqus ou pas. S'ils sont bloqus a ne sert  rien d'installer le VNC chez moi.


Si tu est derrire un proxy et que tu teste l'ouverture de ton port en local, aucune utilit, le port doit etre ouvert sur le proxy ET sur ton poste.

S'il n'est pas ouvert sur le proxy, tu n'accederas pas a ton poste par la de l'extrieur...

Au pire si il est ferm, il semble que le port 80 soit ouver (puisque tu est ici  ::): )

Tu peux faire un tunnel HTTP sur le port 80 et faire tourner VNC malgr que le port soit ferm... Cependant!!! Faut voir si ton patron est d'accord, et puis cela ncessite quelques manips...

----------

